# Amarok Musikfreigabe nicht angezeigt

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

mittlerweile kann ich mich ja mit dem openVPN verbinden, danke nochmal für Eure Hilfe dabei, jetzt läuft in dem Netz ein firefly und eigentlich sollte ich den in Amarok ohne weiteres zutun angezeigt bekommen. Wenn ich danach suche, finde ich vor allem Anleitungen, wie das mit Amarok 1.4 einrichten konnte, aber hier sollte die Freigabe doch eigentlich automatisch in meinem Amarok auftauchen. Amarok ist so installiert:

```
Installed versions:  2.3.1-r2(4)!t(19:52:06 29.08.2010)(cdda daap lastfm linguas_de opengl player semantic-desktop utils -debug -embedded -ipod -kdeenablefinal -linguas_af -linguas_bg -linguas_ca -linguas_ca@valencia -linguas_cs -linguas_da -linguas_el -linguas_en_GB -linguas_es -linguas_et -linguas_fr -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_lt -linguas_lv -linguas_nb -linguas_nds -linguas_pa -linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_ru -linguas_sk -linguas_sl -linguas_sr -linguas_sr@ijekavian -linguas_sr@ijekavianlatin -linguas_sr@latin -linguas_sv -linguas_th -linguas_tr -linguas_uk -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW -mp3tunes -mtp)
```

Soweit ich weiß wird daap benötigt, weshalb ich Amarok auch schon einmal neu gebaut habe.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran es noch liegen könnte?

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

es würde mich immer noch freuen, wenn jemand eine Idee hätte :-)

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Es ist irgendwie deprimierend, egal wonach ich suche, google spuckt mir immer meine eigenen, zumeist unbeantworteten Foreneinträge aus. Hat echt keiner eine Idee? Ich bin doch wohl kaum der erste, der Versucht unter gentoo mit Amarok 2 Musik aus dem Netzwerk zu hören.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## bas89

Was ist ein Firefly? Firefly BSD, wie Wikipedia sagt? Was ist das für eine Freigabe? Wird diese denn in den anderen KDE-Anwendungen angezeigt?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> amarok	daap	Enable the scripts for music sharing through DAAP. This flag adds dependencies on www-servers/mongrel to allow sharing of the Amarok music collection through DAAP protocol. Please note that turning this flag off has no effect on DAAP browsing.

 

http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml#net-misc

Demnach brauchst du das daap-flag nur, wenn du mit Amarok Musik verteilen willst.

PS: Ich sehe keinen Hinweis darauf, dass Amarok irgendwelche Freigaben überhaupt unterstützt, ich kann ja als Sammlung lediglich einen Ordner auf meiner Platte nutzen. Tipp: Kannst du vielleicht mit FUSE oder so die entfernte Quelle lokal mounten und dann zu Amarok adden?

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

also firefly ist ein Mediaserver ähnlich itunes, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Ein Kumpel von mir hat den in seinem VPN und er hat die gleiche Version von Amarok (nur als fertiges Binärpaket seiner Distribution, weiß nicht sicher welche, glaube aber ubuntu) und er bekommt ohne irgendwelche Konfiguration seine lokale Sammlung als solche und in der gleichen Ansicht eine Liste mit der durch den Server Freigegebenen Musik angezeigt. Amarok 1.4 brauchte dafür noch eine Konfiguration (überwacht nicht das Netzwerk, sondern will die Adresse angegeben bekommen oder so), aber zumindest bei ihm kann Amarok 2 das ohne extra Konfiguration.

Ich kann seine Musik auch problemlos mounten, allerdings ist es doch was anderes, ob ich ein entferntes Laufwerk mounte und versuche, davon etwas abzuspielen, als hätte ich es lokal oder ob Amarok von einem Mediaserver alle nötigen Informationen bekommt und ich die Musik sauber gestreamt bekomme.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## bas89

Dann würde ich darauf tippen, dass sein Amarok das irgendwie über avahi reinbekommt, wie genau, kann ich nicht sagen. Und ich wüsst grad auch nicht, wie ich dir weiterhelfen soll.

 *Quote:*   

> avahi 
> 
> Description:         System which facilitates service discovery on a local network

 

Des weiteren aktivier’ mal das mtp-flag:

 *Quote:*   

> mtp	Enable support for Media Transfer Protocol

 

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Danke, mtp kann ich mal einbauen, dachte zwar, dass das zur Unterstützung älterer mp3-Player gedacht wäre die nicht einfach als Wechseldatenträger gemountet wurden, aber OK, wird ausprobiert.

Aber vorher noch die Sache mit dem avahi. Das kann ich bei Amarok nicht als USE-Flag aktivieren. Muss ich das global setzen?

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## bas89

Erstmal grundsätzlich: Wenn du dich mit dem VPN woanders verbindest, siehst du die anderen Rechner dort in deinem Subnetz, richtig? Also könnte man »Windows-Style« Freigaben einrichten und sich gegenseitig „sehen“. Genau sowas tut avahi auch für viele Dienste. Ist avahi denn installiert? Vielleicht könnte es was bringen, das avahi-flag global zu aktivieren. Ich habe aber wie gesagt in der avahi-Ecke keine Ahnung. Bei mir ist das Flag aktiviert, ohne Probleme.

```

[I] net-dns/avahi

     Available versions:  0.6.24-r2 ~0.6.25 0.6.25-r1 ~0.6.27 ~0.6.27-r1 {autoipd bookmarks dbus doc gdbm gtk howl-compat ipv6 kernel_linux mdnsresponder-compat mono python qt4 test}                                                                                              

     Installed versions:  0.6.25-r1(12:34:07 10.08.2010)(autoipd dbus gdbm gtk kernel_linux mdnsresponder-compat mono python qt4 -bookmarks -doc -howl-compat -ipv6 -test)                                                                                                          

     Homepage:            http://avahi.org/

     Description:         System which facilitates service discovery on a local network
```

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

in der Konsole kann ich einen mit samba freigegebenen Ordner mounten, wenn ich aber versuche, mit dolphin eine Freigabe einzurichten, bekomme ich die Aufforderung, das Passwort des Benutzers root einzugeben, da diese Aktion Systemverwalter-Rechte benötigt. Weder mit meinem noch mit dem root Passwort komme ich an dieser Stelle weiter.

Avahi war installiert, aber ohne das globale Flag. Das habe ich mittlerweile gesetzt und dann auch entsprechend Updates gemacht. Aber es funktioniert immer noch nicht. Wenn ich mit avahi-discover kucke, finde ich auch keine Musikfreigabe, obwohl die meines Wissens da auftauchen müsste.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo nochmal,

mittlerweile habe ich noch irgendwo gelesen, dass mdnsd laufen müsste, damit das funktioniert. Ich habe jetzt nss-mdns installiert und finde nirgends den mdnsd.

Also wenn jemand eine Idee hat, wäre klasse. Mit dem 1.4er Amarok konnte man einfach die IP eingeben und gut war. Natürlich ist eine automatische Konfiguration auch hübsch, aber eben nur, wenn auch alles automatisch funktioniert :-D

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## bas89

```

bas89@laptop ~ :) % equery files nss-mdns

[ Searching for packages matching nss-mdns... ]

* Contents of sys-auth/nss-mdns-0.10:

/etc

/etc/mdns.allow

/usr

/usr/lib

/usr/lib/libnss_mdns.so.2

/usr/lib/libnss_mdns4.so.2

/usr/lib/libnss_mdns4_minimal.so.2

/usr/lib/libnss_mdns6.so.2

/usr/lib/libnss_mdns6_minimal.so.2

/usr/lib/libnss_mdns_minimal.so.2

/usr/share

/usr/share/doc

/usr/share/doc/nss-mdns-0.10

/usr/share/doc/nss-mdns-0.10/README.bz2

```

Für einen mdnsd wirst du was anderes installieren müssen. Installiert habe ich das Paket auch schon. Vielleicht reicht es doch auch für Amarok aus, wenn es installiert ist.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Jetzt habe ich auch noch was über kdnssd gefunden, was damit zu tun haben soll, aber weiter bin ich damit noch nicht, da ich kdnssd eignetlich schon längst irgendwo als Abhängigkeit mitinstalliert habe.

Im Moment mache ich mal ausführlich Updates. Vielleicht sieht es danach schon auf wundersame Art und Weise besser aus ;-)

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Beim Updaten kam diese Meldung:

 *Quote:*   

>  * Messages for package kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.5:
> 
>  * To make zeroconf support available in KDE make sure that the 'mdnsd' daemon
> 
>  * is running.
> ...

 

Nur finde ich diesen Dienst nicht. Wenn ich bis jetzt alles richtig verstanden habe, wäre das nötig, damit Amarok die Freigaben findet.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Josef.95

Nur ein Schuss ins blaue

```
# qfile /etc/init.d/mdnsd

net-misc/mDNSResponder (/etc/init.d/mdnsd)
```

```
# /etc/init.d/mdnsd status
```

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

das Paket mDNSResponder habe ich mal gesucht, aber müsste das nicht irgendwo als Abhängigkeit von installiert werden? Ich könnte es natürlich einfach so von Hand installieren, aber fehlt dann nicht woanders die Unterstützung?

Grüße und Danke,

Schinkencroissant

----------

